# GT Review Class



## Strickland (Nov 29, 2007)

Did anyone here take the Georgia Tech "Electrical Engineering: Preparation for the P.E. Exam" course? Its $775 for six 'fun filled' Saturdays. I'm still debating, but I'm sure I could use the refresher.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 30, 2007)

I did not take the PE refresher, but I did take the EIT refresher many years ago and believe that it helped.

I've heard mostly good but some mixed reviews about the Tech PE seminar. I almost took it, but instead decided to try the disciplined self-study program first. If I hadn't passed, I definitely would have given it serious consideration the next time around. I know what you're saying about the 6-Saturday time commitment though - that's rough.

So here's my input: taking the GT course will not lower your score. It also might help give you a boost to get started studying, or if you have any doubts about your experience level or technical breadth. If your company will pay for it and you have the time, so much the better. But you *can *pass on your own with a disciplined self-study program too. Do a little self-analysis to decide what you need and then use all available resources.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey now there is an idea...will your fraternity of a company cover any of the costs of the class?

When I took the civil class, the best thing that I got out of it was a good set of notes. Henderson or someone might still have them around and let you borrow them.


----------



## Strickland (Dec 3, 2007)

GTScott said:


> Hey now there is an idea...will your fraternity of a company cover any of the costs of the class?


Nope they won't cover the class, just the test cost (the first time around).


----------



## GTScott (Dec 3, 2007)

It is because they wasted all of their money throwing a Halloween party. Just remember that your exam costs are continuing education and can be deducted on your taxes.


----------



## KEG (Dec 3, 2007)

I took the EE review at GT in 2004. Unfortunately, I did not get approved by the board until this year (just took Oct. '07 EE -Power). I did find the course to be helpful. And the good thing is once you pay for the course, you can attend however many times you need to (i.e. my company paid for the course in '04 and I am planning to attend the review classes in '08). That is unless by some miracle I passed (doubtful)!

They will also allow you to attend the FE classes at no charge if you need to brush up on Econ, math, basic circuits, etc.

Saturday in a classroom after a 2 hr drive to Atlanta is not exactly the way I wanted to spend the weekend but I knew I was going to need help, especially on Op Amps, Electronics, Digital logic. All and all I'd say the class was worth it.


----------

